# Unisaw Motor Selection



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been steadily working on my '81 Unisaw that I posted about here a while ago. Anyway, I got it without a motor and am about to assemble everything so it's motor time. There is hardly anything available used so I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy a new one.

I have narrowed my choices down to three single phase units. A 3 hp Leeson ($395), a 3 hp Baldor ($447) or a 4 hp Leeson ($425). The Baldor is the most expensive so I'm ruling that out, though they make good products. I'm leaning toward the 4 hp Leeson as it's only $30 more than the 3 hp motor, but still less than the Baldor. Prices are with shipping.

I may have to rewire for the 4 hp motor and install a 30A breaker but that isn't that big a deal as it's a short run in the basement. Some guys have told me that 4 hp is over-kill, though, and 3 hp is more than enough power.

What do you guys think?

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I've been steadily working on my '81 Unisaw that I posted about here a while ago. Anyway, I got it without a motor and am about to assemble everything so it's motor time. There is hardly anything available used so I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy a new one.
> 
> I have narrowed my choices down to three single phase units. A 3 hp Leeson ($395), a 3 hp Baldor ($447) or a 4 hp Leeson ($425). The Baldor is the most expensive so I'm ruling that out, though they make good products. I'm leaning toward the 4 hp Leeson as it's only $30 more than the 3 hp motor, but still less than the Baldor. Prices are with shipping.
> 
> ...


IMO, 4 hp is unnecessary. Use 3 hp and the proper blade for the procedure. I'm partial to Baldor, and would likely pick that one. You might check with any local electrical motor repair shop for a rebuilt one. Make sure the motor has the correct frame/base for installation to the saw.












 







.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, C-Man,

The problem with finding used is that a lot of guys get 3-phase Unisaws and want to switch them to single phase. Consequently, the availablility of used single phase motors is zip. I ran a WTB ad on OWWM's site and came up with nothing. About a month ago someone put a 3 hp Leeson up for sale and it was gone within minutes. I did check at a local motor sales repair shop and they had nothing except a new Leeson for $700+.

If they were closer in price (or if I was using the saw for production work) I would probably go with Baldor. But currently the vendor with the price I listed, Plaza Machinery, just deleted the price from their web site, making me think they may be out of stock. 

I'm surprised you wouldn't go for the extra horsepower for $30.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you were doing production work, the extra HP would be nice. There was a time that I had two different saw setups... a 3 HP Unisaw, and a 5 HP saw of another make. To tell you the truth, with a proper blade on the Unisaw, there wasn't an appreciable difference.

For whatever expense to upgrade to use a 4 HP motor, may not be a viable expenditure for doing casual woodworking. Of course there is always the "bigger is better" theory.

One other thought. Upgrading to 4 HP (single phase) would make your saw more marketable if the time came. But, I'm thinkin' you'd likely not want to get rid of it.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*assuming your older saw is a right tilt..*

Ebay shows these at the top. http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...3&_nkw=unisaw+motor&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Below are newer "left tilt" ? models at additional expense.
I'm with C-man on the 3 HP being adequate. For all but full depth cuts (3") in hardwood, it should be fine and even then a proper sharp blade and slower feed rate should be fine. My experience is not first hand, but my buddy who does custom doors down the road, has a 3 HP in his Walker Turner and cuts 6/4 and 8/4 all day long while I have "watched". The saw dosen't even slow down. He uses a full kerf and then some, actually a 3/16" plate blade.
My 5 HP Powermatic 12" has tremendous power compared to my other saws, 12" Craftsman with induction motors rated 4 HP. 

Ripping stock 3" thick would be better done on a bandsaw anyhow, in my opinion.  bill, the other bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bill,

Those two motors and that vendor are exactly what I am looking at. I have an '81 right-tilt Uni.

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*kinda figured...*

:thumbsup: bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bill, the 3 hp will work out fine for you. That's what I have on my Uni and I have no reason to complain. BUT if I am reading between the lines right in your posts, you KNOW you want that extra pony :yes:, so get the 4hp Lesson. You'll soon forget about the your wallet being $30 lighter. Just be sure all the dimensions work out. Is the shaft the right size for your pulley?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Guys,

Thanks for all the input. John, you read me right. I'm an ex-drag racer and have trouble saying no to more horsepower. An old hot rodding saying is "If some is good, then more is better and too much is just enough".

That being said, I think I'm going to take the majority's opinion on this one and order the 3 HP motor. I had contacted electricmotorsite and chatted with Tom there about motor and heater selection. I thought he would twist my arm to go with the 4 horse model but he didn't. He told me that he has no complaints about either model and that people are happy with the power of both. Pretty much like you guys said.

So I figured I'd take the $30 savings in motor price plus the $50 or so that it would cost me for some 10-2 wire plus a 30A breaker and put that money toward a new fence. The Unisaw has the original Jet-lock but I see a Delta T2 in my future. Sound like a plan?

Bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a _good_ plan!


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I re-built my '48*

Unisaw and used the 3hp Baldor. Quality motor and it, with proper blade/set-up, would go thru 3" of white oak very well. I'm not familiar with Leeson, but know Baldor pretty well and am happy with the package. Good luck with your saw:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> So I figured I'd take the $30 savings in motor price plus the $50 or so that it would cost me for some 10-2 wire plus a 30A breaker and put that money toward a new fence. The UniSaw has the original Jet-lock but I see a Delta T2 in my future. Sound like a plan?
> Bill


Like they say, "There ain't no substitute for cubes."

However

At school all 10 of the table saw motors are 5 HP. My UniSaw has a 3 HP motor. The blades used in both places are combination blades but I don't remember if they are 40 teeth or 50 teeth. I think that I am now using a different brand of blade than at school. The point of this diatribe is that I can't tell the difference when making a cut at home or at school. And I've been cutting some 12/4 cherry both places.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rich,

That's good to know. Thanks to all of you for your input.

I emailed Plaza Machinery (a Baldor distributor) to ask If they could sell me a 3 hp Baldor for what I can get the Leeson for and they can not. I kind of figured that. 

Tomorrow I'm going to give Electricmotorsite a call and order the Leeson. I had been emailing back and forth with them and they said they have the Furnas heaters in stock that I need for the motor starter so I will order them as well.

Incidentally, here's a picture of most of my very disassembled Unisaw - cleaned, painted, repaired and ready to be put back together.

Bill


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I talked to one of the area IA teachers last week who just got a motor back from the Delta repair center, and they told him replacement motors from Delta are no longer available. While I was always happy with the Unisaws I used when teaching, that is just another reason to look at other brands that use standard NEMA mounts.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Look what UPS brought Bill today!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice motor! :thumbsup:

That saw is really lookin good. :yes:

Keep the pics commin'. :smile:


----------

